# GIT/SourceTree Client: Es wurden keine Änderungen an dieser Datei erkannt, oder es handelt sich um eine Binärdatei (?)



## ruutaiokwu (27. Apr 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Da ist irgendein Problem mit dem Zeichensatz oder ein komisches unsichtbares Zeichen (???) drin. Seit ich die .json- sowie die .xml-Datei mit "Visual Studio Code" bearbeitet habe, besteht das Problem. Beide Dateien stammen aus einer Angular-Anwendung und wurden ursprünglich mit den entsprechenden, dafür vorgesehenen Tools kreiert.

Nun findet man im Netz praktisch überall das: Man solle eine Datei `.gitattributes` erstellen, welche folgenden Inhalt aufweist:

```
*.json diff
*.xml diff
```

...das Ganze scheint meines Erachtens aber eher ne Farce zu sein: Weder vor dem Commit/Push noch danach verändert sich was. Die beiden Datei werden immer noch mit der gleichen Begründung als verändert angesehen: Also immer noch *"Es wurden keine Änderungen an dieser Datei erkannt, oder es handelt sich um eine Binärdatei"*

Man muss ich mal den ersten Teil des Satz' durch den Kopf gehen lassen: "*Es wurden keine Änderungen an dieser Datei erkannt ... "*

Na, wenn das wirklich zutrifft, dann soll das doofe GIT doch die Klappe halten! ;-)

Und wieso sollte es nicht in der Lage sein, zusätzlich Unterschiede in Binärdateien zu erkennen. Ich meine das sei relativ trivial, base64-codieren und dann ein gewöhnlicher Stringvergleich.

Solch ein "hoch subtiles" (na ja?!?) Produkt ist nicht in der Lage sowas zu bewerkstelligen. Hmmm....?

Evtl. kennt jemand das Problem und wüsste was dazu? Vielen Dank für die Feedbacks.


----------



## mrBrown (27. Apr 2020)

Bei welcher Aktion kommt die Meldung denn?

Und gibts die bei git direkt oder mit SourceTree?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (27. Apr 2020)

Einfach nur wenn ich SourceTree öffne - normalerweise zeigt es geänderte Dateien automatisch an.

Die Meldung wird wohl durch GIT initiiert, aber SourceTree verwendet seinen eigenen Text dazu. (?)

Wenn man nach diesem Text googlet, dann findet man nämlich KEINEN EINZIGEN EXAKTEN (!!!) Treffer. Irgendwie total schräg.
-> https://www.google.com/search?q=Es+...9i57j69i60l2.607j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Aber Google findet trotzdem was Themenrelevantes, eben die z.B. Tipps welche aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht funktionieren: https://stackoverrun.com/de/q/1733173


----------



## mrBrown (27. Apr 2020)

Teste das ganze mal direkt mit git, was gibt `git status` aus?


----------



## thecain (27. Apr 2020)

I can't see the diff. It incorrectly says "No changes in this file have been detected"
					

I can't see the diff. It incorrectly says "No changes in this file have been detected"




					community.atlassian.com
				




Vll hilft das? Ich würde Software generell immer auf Englisch verwenden. v.a. bei der Fehlersuche und beim Googeln.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Apr 2020)

*"Teste das ganze mal direkt mit git, was gibt git status aus?"*

Vielen Dank, werde mal schauen!


*"Vll hilft das? Ich würde Software generell immer auf Englisch verwenden. v.a. bei der Fehlersuche und beim Googeln."*

Dir ebenfalls vielen Dank! Ja, das mit dem Englischen stimmt absolut!!


...was ich noch versuchen werde: In Visual Studio Code nach UTF-8 umzuschalten und damit zu speichern. Dann wäre das Problem eigenlich bei der Wurzel behoben.


----------

